
Requiem for Rod Serling - Thevet
http://grantland.com/features/rod-serling-the-twilight-zone-boxing/
======
cl8ton
Great history on Rod Serling, I used to duck and cover watching TZ when
younger. His voice was so convincing to me.

Here is a youtube clip of my favorite TZ episode 'Obsolete Man' which oddly
reminds me of todays struggles between the tech vs non-tech workforce.

[http://youtu.be/oADlQPJ_Zfc](http://youtu.be/oADlQPJ_Zfc)

------
gojomo
For similarly dark modern stories, check out the two seasons (6 episodes) of
_Black Mirror_ , from the BBC. It's a _Twilight Zone_ for the internet
generation. (The less you read about each episode before watching, the
better.)

------
IndianAstronaut
Very interesting. I have always loved The Twilight Zone and how it brought
thoughtfulness to TV, which was/is very rare to see.

------
bbody
I just started rewatching the original series a few weeks ago. A lot of the
themes he explores are still relevant today.

~~~
mxxx
oh, it's amazing, isn't it. really excellent TV. i remember when i watched it
a couple of years ago i was blown away with how watchable it was, considering
how old it is. i was kind of expecting to be disappointed.

------
haeberli
Headline needs an edit - it's "Rod Serling", not "Rod Sterling"... but in any
event, thanks for sharing.

~~~
dang
Fixed. Thanks!

